# Hyges and joint pain



## PFM (Nov 28, 2013)

I've been steady on Hyges for just over one month and my shoulder, elbow and knee are painful 24-7. I am running a staggered dose of 1-3iu's (lower than my recent Rips & Huma doses).

I had the "break in" joint pain running Rips, once early on and mild flares when I ran 3-4iu's of Rips, Humas and Seros. I typically use 1-3 ius with zero GH joint pain. 

Anyone else notice this about Hyges?


----------



## Azog (Nov 28, 2013)

How odd...no experience here, but I'll report back after I run my incoming Hyge's for a bit.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 28, 2013)

Stop being a sissy....


----------



## PFM (Nov 28, 2013)

Flyingdragon said:


> Stop being a sissy....



If I lifted like your mom........................


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Nov 28, 2013)

I've run 200iu and 100iu Hyges from the .com.cn and never had a problem with joint issues brother. 

Everyone is different though, I'm running 4-6iu a day of rips right now with zero sides. Go figure.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 28, 2013)

Joint pain hit me hard about 10 months in I came off after 12 months and never went back on.

I have no need for GH and really don't think it did much for me but make shit grow faster like my nails.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Nov 28, 2013)

SF is leaving out the fact that he already has a 16" dick he named Richard. 


I, however, am still working to achieve the elusive 12th inch. Its GH til i die i suppose.


----------



## PFM (Nov 29, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> Joint pain hit me hard about 10 months in I came off after 12 months and never went back on.
> 
> I have no need for GH and really don't think it did much for me but make shit grow faster like my nails.



I am a nail farmer and go through Costco packs of razors like nothing else.

How long did it take for the joint pain to subside?


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 29, 2013)

PFM said:


> I am a nail farmer and go through Costco packs of razors like nothing else.
> 
> How long did it take for the joint pain to subside?



Not sure but it was fast within a couple weeks or so.

I'm not a lean as you so GH wasn't helping there for me but it was free so I did it lol.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 29, 2013)

i got some joint pain from the rips..shoulder was killing me..i dropped it it went away quick


----------

